

One Billion Hands: Bringing Big Data to Poker Analytics - erehweb
http://www.onebillionhands.com/

======
kadabra9
Really interesting idea for a project, but is this just a blog about analysis
of different hands from the WSOP? Or is there some sort of API / product
behind all of this glorious poker data that is coming soon or is simply not so
easy to find on the website?

------
thret
The have one billion hands to draw inspiration from, and talk about completely
standard hands in mundane ways from WSOP.

The only value anonymised data has is to train a bot.

------
rpedela
Is it possible to get the raw data?

------
detroitcoder
Sounds interesting, wish my work firewall would let me read it...

~~~
primitivesuave
There are plenty of ways out there to get around Big Brother.

